
Show HN: Triggy – Open-source DSLR intervalometer for iOS - rwinn
https://github.com/jnordberg/triggy
======
rwinn
Hoping to get some help implementing support for other cameras, this was too
much of a niche app for it to make sense for me to do it solo.

I'm planning to break the PTP/IP framework out to a separate module so it can
be reused by other apps as well.

